# Hello



## gary1959 (Dec 15, 2007)

Joined up having just bought a wee camper for the first time so best to say  say sorry in advance  for all the daft questions I'll probably ask in the near future !


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Gary and welcome to the friendly forum.

Saw a good quote recently. " the only daft question is one you don't ask"

So ask away but I won't guarantee you won't get some daft answers.


----------



## sundown (Dec 15, 2007)

hello garry and welcome,
c'mon with the daft question, we're ready with the daft answers.
    sundown


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 15, 2007)

Greetings Garry, If we can't help we will try to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 15, 2007)

hi garry, first let me welcome you to a great site. ask any questions you want we are all here to help,as for daft questions !!go thro some of the old posts ive asked some daft ones in my time


----------



## cipro (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi garry all the best in using this ace site. Perhaps use the SEARCH link, pop a question in see what comes up


----------



## gary1959 (Jan 5, 2008)

Many thanks for the warm welcome.


----------

